

Formula 1: Data Visualization Competition in Python - numlocked
http://www.r-bloggers.com/f1-doing-the-data-visualisation-competition-thing-with-tata/

======
numlocked
The second phase of this competition ($50k prize) launches September 3rd. It's
not clear yet what it's going to be, but you can play around with the data
from the first phase here:

[https://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/f1-innovation-
prize/chall...](https://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/f1-innovation-
prize/challenge_packs/Formula+One+Management+Live+Data+Files.zip)

You can sign up to receive updates when the second phase launches here:

[https://prize.tatacommunications.com/home#register](https://prize.tatacommunications.com/home#register)

Should be fun!

